# My latest Brides Cog with Thistle.



## michael j flett (Jun 1, 2011)

My latest Brides Cog with engraved Thistle in bottom comments welcome.                   

 http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=18554


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 1, 2011)

That is nice. Great job.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe a dumb question, but what is it?  A bucket with vertical handles?


----------



## michael j flett (Jun 1, 2011)

The traditional Orkney Brides cog is a drinking vessel used at an Orkney wedding.
The cog is filled with a recipie of alchol such as whiskey rum ales and spices then heated befor being ladeled into the cog, the bride and groom then go round all guests at the reception giving all guests a drink from the cog, helping bring both sides of the guests together, the cog usually travels round the reception all night. The Cog is a treasured momento of the wedding and has pride of place in the familys home for years to come.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 1, 2011)

Fibonacci said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but what is it? A bucket with vertical handles?


 

I was gonna ask the same question. Pretty cool looking though!!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 1, 2011)

Very pretty work, very nice engraving on the bottom as well.


----------

